# Getting rid of highlights



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm currently reading a book on my Kindle for pc.  It's full of highlighted text.  Does anyone know how to get rid of the highlighted parts on the Kindle for pc?

Thanks,
Dawn


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oooops. 
Since this wasn't in Let's Talk Kindle, my first thought when I saw the title was_ Easy, just buy a new box of hair color..._


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, I just realized where I posted.  Of all the places on this forum, I chose "Not Quite Kindle"... ::smacks forehead::

Dawn


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure you can turn it off on *Kindle for PC*.....

This is the help page on Amazon. It doesn't indicate that it can be turned off.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, poo.  I was hoping it would stay in NQK so that someone else would fall into the same trap as I did.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, it doesn't look like I'm going to be able to.  Oh well, I'll just have to put up with it for one more month.  I'm buying myself a Kindle for my birthday in May    Hurrah!

Dawn


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I just came across that highlighting for the first time yesterday.  I had the exact same question.  I hate it as much as I hate picking up a used book and finding that someone has underlined passages.  I don't do that in my books, even for passages I really like.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Home, Menu, Settings. Page down to Page 2, and look for Popular Highlights, click on "Turn off" next to it to turn the setting off (it will then read "Turn on" telling you that clicking it again will turn it on).

Heaven only knows why they think we want this turned on by default!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:
 

> Home, Menu, Settings. Page down to Page 2, and look for Popular Highlights, click on "Turn off" next to it to turn the setting off (it will then read "Turn on" telling you that clicking it again will turn it on).
> 
> Heaven only knows why they think we want this turned on by default!


Please note that this thread is discussing *Kindle for PC*, not a Kindle.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

OK, I missed that. Oops!  

But the principle is the same. From a quick look at Kindle for PC, in Tools... Options under Annotations there's a heading of "Popular Highlights " with an option "Display the passages that are most frequently highlighted by other Kindle users" which is checked by default.

If you uncheck that then the highlights go away.

... or have I missed the point even more than that?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> OK, I missed that. Oops!
> 
> But the principle is the same. From a quick look at Kindle for PC, in Tools... Options under Annotations there's a heading of "Popular Highlights " with an option "Display the passages that are most frequently highlighted by other Kindle users" which is checked by default.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. I don't use a PC, so I didn't check beyond the Amazon help page.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Morf said:


> OK, I missed that. Oops!
> 
> But the principle is the same. From a quick look at Kindle for PC, in Tools... Options under Annotations there's a heading of "Popular Highlights " with an option "Display the passages that are most frequently highlighted by other Kindle users" which is checked by default.
> 
> ...


Many thanks!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Morf said:


> OK, I missed that. Oops!
> 
> But the principle is the same. From a quick look at Kindle for PC, in Tools... Options under Annotations there's a heading of "Popular Highlights " with an option "Display the passages that are most frequently highlighted by other Kindle users" which is checked by default.
> 
> ...


Oh, thank you thank you thank you!!! Those stupid highlights were really taking me out of the story.

Dawn


----------

